# Will this work?!



## lostov (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi guys!
I was wondering if this could work?!
Print with pigment inkjet printer-inks on A4 JPSS and heat press it to A4 clear plastisol transfer paper?? And then press the plastisol to the garment.. Would this work? If yes will it produce good quality lasting transfer?? Anyone have an idea?
Thanks...


----------



## Helvis (Jan 26, 2015)

I have never done that but I don't think it would work. If you use a heat press to transfer the print from one type of paper to the transfer paper, I'm pretty sure that will completely cure the ink and I doubt that it would be able to be transferred again.

I have screen printed single color transfers onto transfer paper before (a long time ago). When you do that, you print it reversed onto the paper and cure them at a low temperature. Then the ink will still be able to be heated and pressed onto the fabric and the graphic will be facing the correct way as well.

I would think that you would need to print the graphic reversed onto the final transfer paper so that it is only fully cured when it is applied to the garment.


----------



## lostov (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks for the reply!
Do you think then for sealing the image for better durability of JPSS heat transfer paper would be wise if I do the second press with clear plastisol paper on the top? Will this way the heat transfering the plastisol on the top of the image which is already pressed once on the t-shirt make it more durable and it will resist better crack and peelingless??
Thanks.:


----------



## did4ooo (Sep 7, 2015)

Yes, I think like Helvis.


----------

